

Yahoo escalates patent battle with Facebook - thegarside
http://news.cincinnati.com/usatoday/article/39154465?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|Business|s

======
tzaman
20 years from now:

\- what could be: "You remember Yahoo? The search giant that failed to
innovate and got run by more adaptive companies?" "Yeah, it was a fun ride,
while it lasted."

\- what will be: "You remember Yahoo? The search giant that that tried to pick
on Facebook because they were neck deep in the water and eventually drowned
anyway?" "Ya-who?"

